# Diesel Pusher Questions, plerase give your thoughts



## Jerryd (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, I am brand new, and am getting ready to join the RV world full time for a couple of years I hope, or longer.

Question, If I purchase a used Diesel Pusher, what is the customary time that I can expect to be self sustaining and on the road
              as far as AC/HEAT, WATER FOR BATHING, ECT before needing to stop over at a camp site, Is there generally enough stored 
              water onboard, and is it normal to use the onboard generator to power entire unit including ac, for week or two, or am I incorrect 
              in my plans.

              PS: i EXPECT THE GENERATOR WILL BE A DIESEL GENERATOR, 6-8kw depending on electrical requirements.???


           Thanks to all that reply


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jerry.  The Generator will supply all the electricty needed when it is running.  If you are boondocking and using battery power you will need an inverter to run 110 appliances and they will kill the batteries pretty quick.  Water supply depends on how conservitive you are.  Showers and washing dishes will empty the fresh water tank pretty quick.  We can boondock 3 to 4 days with no problem.  We only use the generator when 110 is needed.  I have no inverter.  Also it depeds on how many batteries you have and their condition.   The generator will also recharge the house batteries but it takes a long time running to recharge them.


----------



## LEN (Jun 21, 2012)

We can go 7-10 days before the need for a CG. You learn to be conservative with water use, spit baths and paper plates. For us the gray water is the first to fill. We use, depending on a lot of different power uses, between 1-4 hours of gen time a day. Most times it a hour in the morning and two at dinner for cooking and watching TV.

LEN


----------

